# SCORED a free wood storage box...



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2020)

I bought a freezer this weekend to use as a drying chamber to cure salami and meats. The lady I bought it from was throwing away an old plastic tool box and asked if I wanted it. I said heck yeah!

I needed something to store my hardwood chunks for my smokehouse, So this would be perfect!

After a good cleaning and rinse, time to refurbish. It had a hole in the lid, but I bolted some plate aluminum I had leftover from my smoker build over the hole...








Hole in the lid looking from the bottom after the plate is installed...I glued it down with some 3M5200...







then I put all my wood chunks in the box, and cut some more hickory to top it off....







Red oak on the left, Butternut Hickory on the right, Cherry and Apple in the middle.

I also added some casters from Harbor Freight ($3 each)..






Now I'm set! No more wet wood chunks!

What a nice surprise when I went to pick up my freezer!! box is roughly 24"deep X 36" wide X 26" tall.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2020)

All in, I think I spent $20 bucks on it. So happy!!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice score. I like free!

Johnny Ray


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2020)

The price was right Johnny!!!! LOL!!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 3, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> The price was right Johnny!!!! LOL!!


Sure was. Nice refurb.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 3, 2020)

As said free is always nice. You can't beat 3m5200 either.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like indaswamp it is greatly appreciated.

I worked in a marina for years and have used a truck load of 5200.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2020)

It is some really goo stuff! Being a duck hunter and offshore fisherman, we use a lot of it...


----------

